# A few pens



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

We had a bunch of birthdays in my department this month, and everyone gets a pen like it or not. Actually some of them are looking pretty nice now for a beginer. Sorry the photo is not very good.

Bill


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what's going on with the far right? is that an Exacto knife?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, that pen can put a hurt on you....lol. Nice job for sure. Good gifts for anyone at any time.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Nice selection


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Bet that's hard to write with. Nice job on the pens.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a bad habit of going to Woodcraft and trying out different pen kits.
The one on the right is a 4 in 1 tool, the handle holds 2 screwdriver bits, a pen and the knife. It's pretty sharp too, I dug a deep splinter out of my hand with it.

QUOTE=speckle-catcher;3690601]what's going on with the far right? is that an Exacto knife?[/QUOTE]


----------



## PenMakerWillie (Nov 5, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

